# Toombs county hunting club



## rdkemp (Jul 29, 2016)

Only 2 spots just come available. Dues must be paid by 7/31/2016.Rose Hollow Hunt Club is Currently seeking a few QDM hunting members.1400 acre hunting club in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams.Quality managed for over a decade!Bordering property is also QDM.High population of trophy deer,gobblers,as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place.Mobile home camp house and camper hook ups.Bordered by corn,soybean fields,150 acres in pecan orchards inter planted with clover and several acres of pears. We also have access to the river.Lease 6-01-16 5-31-17 Dues are $2,000 per year. For more information please contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership 10 members plus grounds keeper total


----------

